# Period yesterday but cramps today



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

I got my period late Mon night so had the heaviest time yesterday. However my cramps have started really bad this afternoon, none at all yesterday which I would have expected. Not sure if this is "normal" or that they are not period pains but a IBS attack. Anybody else have "delayed" period pains ?


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

That's normal for me. Either the pain comes first and nothing "shows up" or the period starts and the cramps don't hit until later.


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

Thanks Ty... a relief to know. Not happened before so was a bit concerned it was something else.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

When I get clots, I cramp bad. Sometimes my cramps will be all gone and then I'll get cramps because of passing a big clot. Could that have happened to you?


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

Now you come to mention it Luna... that is exactly what happened when I got home after spending the afternoon in severe pain....My mind is now at ease.... thanks guys


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

well, what a coincidence. my cramps were late this time, too, for a change (except for mild cramps yesterday, which I can handle). I was so happy; I thought I was going to be without them this time. not so, a couple hours ago I got them so bad I've had to curl up in a ball, feeling like I was going to explode - have had chills and excrutiating pain, even with extra-strength Tylenol. I can't stand this!glad you're mind is at ease now, UKPat.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I normally feel the pain before the period comes. OR...i'll start, then i'll realised i should be in pain and the pain starts.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi hon. oh yeah i really relate; i just had the worst period (which was late, on top of everything) and i thought by some miracle i wouldn't have bad cramps and then: boom! hot water bottle day, hot bath day, etc and of course, it is about 98ï¿½F here so that was pleasant. my cramps are often worse with clotting plus my IBS kicks in bigtime: usually with C not D. i take two advil every four hours plus a french OTC antispasmodic. it lasts (the pain) about two days and then, whew, it's gone. i am praying for menopause but it ain't happening, good luck to you.


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

When I am not on birth control (im on shot right now) I cramp my whole wonderfully happy way through my period. That was one of the reasons I went on birth control before I was even sexually active (married). My periods were way out of control.Hope youre feeling better now.







, Marriah


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

I've had my period now for fourteen years, and in all that time, I've NEVER had cramps before my period during PMS. I get incredibly severe cramps every time about six to twelve hours after my period begins. I believe this is called dysmenorrhea and is perfectly normal.


----------

